# Providing / provided



## LuBo

I've been wondering for a while: what's the difference (if there's any) between _providing_ and _provided_? Thanks!


----------



## Denis the fatalist

la différence de base est celle de la conjugaison, je te suggèrerais de faire d'abord la comparaison en français pour la comprendre en anglais, c'est la même. Cela dit c'est vrai que dans un texte celle-ci peut prendre une importance considérable ? Que disent mes honorables contradicteurs (ie= ceux qui répondent !)


----------



## daisymax

It also depends on the context. For example, "provided" is used in phrases such as:

You can book the caterer, *provided* he hasn't increased his prices.


----------



## LuBo

Denis the fatalist said:


> la différence de base est celle de la conjugaison, je te suggèrerais de faire d'abord la comparaison en français pour la comprendre en anglais, c'est la même. Cela dit c'est vrai que dans un texte celle-ci peut prendre une importance considérable ? Que disent mes honorables contradicteurs (ie= ceux qui répondent !)


 
Bon, alors je vais préciser parce qu'il est vrai que je me suis très mal exprimé, tout simplement parce que j'ai oublié un mot: "conjunction"!

So, my question was: I've been wondering for a while: what's the difference (if there's any) between *the conjunctions* _providing_ and _provided_? Thanks!

Comme dans l'exemple: You can earn a lot of money, provided/providing you are willing to work for long hours.

Mille excuses! 

Edit: en fait je n'ai jamais réussi à trouver de différence, leur usage ne me paraît pas lié au registre, donc j'aimerais comprendre si je suis passé à côté de quelque chose ou non...


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

In terms of meaning, I don't think there is much difference (if any).
In terms of frequency of use, my feeling is "provided" definitely outnumbers "providing".


----------



## Moon Palace

This is indeed an interesting question, and even if there is no big difference in meaning, I believe there is a difference induced by the difference between 'ing' and 'ed'. 
As I see it, provided conveys the idea that the hypothesis will happen only once the condition has been fulfilled, and the presence of 'ed' insists on this achievement of the condition. 
'providing' lays the stress on the action at stake, and so considers what ought to be done before it is done in a way, contrary to 'provided' which is more focused on the result in a way. Hope it makes sense, and I would like to see this either confirmed or denied and explained if I am mistaken, because although it doesn't dramatically change the meaning, it does make a difference in literary texts.


----------



## daisymax

I agree, but could you maybe provide examples of the two cases? I can only think of examples for _'provided'_ (as above).


----------



## Moon Palace

I would say the same sentences can be used with both, what changes is the viewpoint of the speaker. So
You will be able to go out providing you have finished your homework. (and it is yet to be done, I somehow have doubts on your ability to do so)
You will be able to go out provided you have finished your homework (and I trust you with doing so, I can imagine you showing me your exercises)

But does it really make sense this way? This is all I need to know, since this is sheer personal theory I have tried to establish through my readings.


----------



## daisymax

I see what you mean Moon Palace. But I think for _providing_ we would need to use the present tense - You will be able to go out providing you finish your homework.  By using the past (... you have finished your homework), you are implying that it will be done. What do you think?


----------



## Moon Palace

Yes, DaisyMax, you are quite right. 
Two brains are always better than one 
Thanks for your help


----------



## daisymax

Thank _you_ Moon Palace!


----------



## pyan

This question has been discussed in English only.  Here is a link to the thread.
It's a good question LuBo, one I had not thought about before.


----------



## Moon Palace

Thank you, Pyan, but the English Only thread does not distinguish between providing and provided, it only establishes differences between if / unless / and provided/ing altogether, so it does not quite answer our question. But it was an interesting thread all the same.


----------



## LuBo

Thanks a lot for all your answers, folks!

I really like Moon Palace's theory and Daisymax's amendment, they make sense.

However, I also wonder if there's a difference in usage between US English and British English. You know, just to add another dimension to the question. 

Any idea about that?


----------



## daisymax

Well, I've answered purely from a British standpoint, so if there are any US speakers out there who may be able to shed some light on this question... !


----------

